

Why Startups Live - pixelmonkey
http://tnw.co/19QUvI1

======
beat
A nit with this... by "ideas", I think they mean "details". The big, sweeping
ideas need to be strong and defended against a market that Just Doesn't Get It
right away.

There's something to the point a friend once made, that 100 years ago,
customers would be asking for better buggy whips.

